# Рентген с функциональными пробами... Как объяснить?



## dariosaric (13 Сен 2017)

Скажите пожалуйста, что именно такое рентген с функциональными пробами? 
Где я живу, как я это понял, нет такого понятия и их не делют, а мне очень хочется сделать эти снимки.
ЧУвствуется напряжение в шее, болит голова, немеют руки во сне, давление 150/95 , глаза какие то водяные особенно по утрам. 
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2017)

@dariosaric, здравствуйте!
Снимки с функциональными пробами - это стандартные снимки и снимки с максимальным разгибанием и сгибанием (для исключения нестабильности позвонков, то есть их патологической подвижности при движении в данном отделе позвоночника).
Покажите врачам всё, что есть - дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Разместите в теме имеющиеся снимки.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2017)

Все перечисленное не является показанием к дополнительному облучению при выполнении исследования.
Вполне достаточно обычного рентгена.

Если по снимкам будет признаки листеза - тогда проба.


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вполне достаточно обычного рентгена.


Вроде это и есть обычный рентген..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если по снимкам будет признаки листеза - тогда проба.


Ох, не только для этого делаются функциональные снимки..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Вроде это и есть обычный рентген..
> 
> Ох, не только для этого делаются функциональные снимки..


Доктор.
Это не обычный рентген, это рентген с двойным облучением.
Для чего делают, знают уже и не медики.
Вопрос в другом, надо ли делать рентгенографию потому что:


> ... Напряжение в шее, болит голова, немеют руки во сне, давление 150/95 , глаза какие то водяные особенно по утрам...


----------



## Евгений75 (13 Сен 2017)

А почему с двойным облучением? Потому что в два раза больше снимков? Встаньте так, теперь вот так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2017)

Именно!


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для чего делают, знает уже и не медики.


К сожалению даже многие медики не знают, для чего его нужно делать (листез не самый необходимый показатель)..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вопрос в другом, надо ли делать рентгенографию потому что:
> ... Напряжение в шее, болит голова, немеют руки во сне, давление 150/95 , глаза какие то водяные особенно по утрам...


При такой симптоматике часто назначают такой комплекс обследования, что никаких денег, времени и здоровья не хватит.. А информативность невелика.. Это минимум миниморум..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2017)

Минимум, но нужно ли.
А главное. Разве наличие например нестабильности или "повышенной стабильности", свидетельствует о том что это причина проблемы. 
А осмотр мануального терапевта зачем, как раз для этого.


----------

